# ojos rasgados



## adnama77

Cuál sería la traducción exacta de la expresión "ojos rasgados" al referirse a los rasgos asiáticos, ¿estaría bien "almond eyes"?


----------



## Outsider

Slanted eyes.


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
Tmabién he oido decir slanted eyes, pero no sé si sea un término despectivo:


_Offensive Slang_ Used as a disparaging term for a person of East Asian birth or descent.
en este link

slant-eye  slant I 

(slang) a disparaging term for an Asian person (especially for North Vietnamese soldiers in the Vietnam War)
- gook [N. Amer]
Derived forms: slant-eyes
Type of: Oriental [archaic], oriental person

en este otro link


saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, adnama77, y bienvenido/a al foro.

Hoy en día, no creo que se haya encontrado un término aceptable para describir los ojos de personas de origen asiático.  En vez de hablar de los ojos, otra alternativa sería la frase _asian features_.... aunque depende en cómo se utiliza.

¿Puedes darnos una oración completa como ejemplo, por favor? De esa manera nos ayudas a encontrar una traducción ajustada al contexto.

Gracias.


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
Como dice Fenixpollo, en inglés, no es políticamente correcto utilizar el término "ojos rasgados", porque es considerado racista.
Asian es un término aceptado, pero (al menos a mí) también me paree un poco racista porque Asian pone en la misma canasta a una persona de la India que a un indonesio o a alguien de Mongolia. 
Saludos


----------



## Outsider

¿Y "almond eyes", no se puede decir?


----------



## lapachis8

Y, ¿no puedes enviar el contexto o la frase?
No es forzoso que utilices los ojos para describir a alguien de origen asiático.
Saludos


----------



## lapachis8

No, almond eyes no son ojos rasgados.
Mira este link


----------



## fenixpollo

Para mí, "almond eyes" significaría "ojos color almendra"... a pesar de lo que dice  el enlace aportada por lapachis (_almond-shaped eyes more commonly found in Caucasian populations_).


----------



## plazoleta

¿Entonces no tenéis ninguna manera de describir unos ojos rasgados sin que se considere ofensivo? Me resulta curioso que sea recomendable "evitar" ciertas partes del cuerpo a la hora de definir físicamente a una persona porque pueda resultar ofensivo


----------



## Eva Maria

fenixpollo said:


> Para mí, "almond eyes" significaría "ojos color almendra"... a pesar de lo que dice el enlace aportada por lapachis (_almond-shaped eyes more commonly found in Caucasian populations_).


 
Mi pollo favorito (a la Chilindrón, please!) & Dear Lapachis & All the Rest,

Para traducir "almond-shaped eyes" en España diríamos "ojos almendrados" (ojos en forma de almendra). Lo traduje no hace mucho en mi anterior libro al describir los ojos almendrados de las estatuas de los Antiguos Egipcios. 

Y también lo he visto utilizado para describir los ojos rasgados eslavos y nórdicos (finlandeses).

Para los orientales, junto con lapones y esquimales, he oído usar sobre todo "ojos oblicuos", que no es despectivo, sino sólo descriptivo.

Hope this helps Adnama!

NOTE: Lo olvidaba: "Ojos rasgados" no se considera despectivo en España, sólo es una característica física.

EM


----------



## lapachis8

plazoleta said:


> ¿Entonces no tenéis ninguna manera de describir unos ojos rasgados sin que se considere ofensivo? Me resulta curioso que sea recomendable "evitar" ciertas partes del cuerpo a la hora de definir físicamente a una persona porque pueda resultar ofensivo


 

Bienvenido al mundo de lo "políticamente correcto"
A muchas personas les puede resultar ofensivo que los describas por su color de piel, por sus rasgos étnicos, o por una discapacidad. Enfocarse sólo en eso para describir a una persona (en lo personal, respeto otras opiniones) sí me parece ofensivo.
Lo políticamente correcto es un concepto que en nuestra cultura hispana racista es muy difícil de comprender.
Saludos


----------



## plazoleta

Eva Maria said:


> Mi pollo favorito (a la Chilindrón, please!) & Dear Lapachis & All the Rest,
> 
> Para traducir "almond-shaped eyes" en España diríamos "ojos almendrados" (ojos en forma de almendra). Lo traduje no hace mucho en mi anterior libro al describir los ojos almendrados de las estatuas de los Antiguos Egipcios.
> 
> Y también lo he visto utilizado para describir los ojos rasgados eslavos y nórdicos (finlandeses).
> 
> Para los orientales, junto con lapones y esquimales, he oído usar sobre todo "ojos oblicuos", que no es despectivo, sino sólo descriptivo.
> 
> Hope this helps Adnama!
> 
> NOTE: Lo olvidaba: "Ojos rasgados" no se considera despectivo en España, sólo es una característica física.
> 
> EM


 
No sé, Eva María, para mí "ojos almendrados" y "ojos rasgados" no son la misma cosa. Los de los orientales o los esquimales son rasgados. Los almendrados tienen más bien eso, forma de almendra (como los de los egipcios, como tú bien dices), no "de rayita".

En cuanto a "ojos oblicuos" nunca lo había oído, pero a mí la expresión me sugiere más bien algo de estrabismo...



lapachis8 said:


> Bienvenido al mundo de lo "políticamente correcto"
> A muchas personas les puede resultar ofensivo que los describas por su color de piel, por sus rasgos étnicos, o por una discapacidad. Enfocarse sólo en eso para describir a una persona (en lo personal, respeto otras opiniones) sí me parece ofensivo.
> Lo políticamente correcto es un concepto que en nuestra cultura hispana racista es muy difícil de comprender.
> Saludos


 
Pues no sé qué decirte. Yo creo que llamar a alguien, por ejemplo, "negro" de manera despectiva es una cosa, y que si a mí me quieren describir como "blanquita, delgada, castaña, de ojos marrones, bajita, con la cara alargada, con pies planos, etc." eso se pueda considerar ofensivo. ¿Cómo se describe entonces físicamente a una persona eludiendo precisamente sus características físicas?


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
Es curioso cómo se interpreta una expresión en una cultura y en otra.
En el mundo anglo almond-eyes tiene que ver con la forma ovalada de la almendra.
Con el color también, pero a partir de un contexto concreto:

*al·mond* 


A deciduous tree _(Prunus dulcis),_ native to Asia and northern Africa and having alternate, simple leaves, pink flowers, and leathery fruits.
The ellipsoidal kernel of this tree, either eaten as a nut or used for extraction of an oil for flavoring.

Any of several other plants, such as the Indian almond, especially those with fruits or seeds suggestive of the almond.
*Something having the oval form of an almond. *
*A pale tan. *
 

En el mundo hispano, ojos almendrados efectivamente tiene que ver con el color más que con la forma.
Saludos


----------



## Eva Maria

plazoleta said:


> No sé, Eva María, para mí "ojos almendrados" y "ojos rasgados" no son la misma cosa. Los de los orientales o los esquimales son rasgados. Los almendrados tienen más bien eso, forma de almendra (como los de los egipcios, como tú bien dices), no "de rayita".
> 
> En cuanto a "ojos oblicuos" nunca lo había oído, pero a mí la expresión me sugiere más bien algo de estrabismo...


 
Plazoleta,

A las pruebas me remito:

"Ojos oblicuos: Existen de dos tipos: lo ojos oblicuos hacia el interior del rostro y ojos oblicuos hacia el exterior. Los primeros son los propios de los pueblos orientales, pero aparecen en la fisonomía de otras razas."

EM


----------



## jetman

The technical term is *epicanthic fold* which I believe in Spanish is *pliegue epicantal*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epicanthal_fold


----------



## Eva Maria

plazoleta said:


> Pues no sé qué decirte. Yo creo que llamar a alguien, por ejemplo, "negro" de manera despectiva es una cosa, y que si a mí me quieren describir como "blanquita, delgada, castaña, de ojos marrones, bajita, con la cara alargada, con pies planos, etc." eso se pueda considerar ofensivo. ¿Cómo se describe entonces físicamente a una persona eludiendo precisamente sus características físicas?


 
Lapachis & Plazoleta,

Tema espinoso!

Sin embargo, yo pienso que una palabra no es despectiva en sí misma, sino por la forma en la que se utiliza. No es lo mismo decirle a alguien en plan gracioso "Eres negro como el chocolate", que espetarle "Negro de mierda"; hay un abismo entre estos dos extremos, un abismo que deberíamos llenar con respeto y consideración por los demás (el mismo respeto y consideración que queremos para nosotr@s mism@s).

En un mundo ideal (pero desgraciadamente utópico), en el que tod@s supiéramos distinguir entre el Bien y el Mal, no habría necesidad de describir qué es el Bien y el Mal, nicht wahr?

End of the rollo

OJOS:

- Ojos orientales ?

- Ojos de chino? 

EM


----------



## plazoleta

Eva Maria said:


> Lapachis & Plazoleta,
> 
> - Ojos orientales ?
> 
> - Ojos de chino?
> 
> EM


 
Eva María, si slanted eyes no se puede decir, ¡Chinese eyes no se debe poder ni pensar!

En serio, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el cómo se dicen las cosas y el contexto es lo importante. Si alguien que no es de habla hispana quiere saber cómo nos referimos aquí a ese tipo de ojos, yo diría "ojos rasgados" o "achinados", independientemente de que se considere políticamente correcto o incorrecto. Aquí sería raro que alguien se sintiese ofendido por esa definición.


----------



## sekaijuuni

He oído "almond-shaped eyes" unas veces.


----------



## Prometo

jetman said:


> The technical term is *epicanthic fold* which I believe in Spanish is *pliegue epicantal*.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epicanthal_fold




Exactamente, jetman

"Slanted eyes" no tiene que ser despectivo siempre, pero algunos así lo pueden tomar.

"East-Asian-type eyes" debe ser aceptable.

Pero lo mejor es hablar de ojos que poseen EL DOBLÈS EPICÁNTICO.

(jetman, wikipedia no sirve para nada, no te confiés en eso)


----------



## plazoleta

El problema es que como digas que alguien tiene "el pliegue epicántico" te quedará muy exacto y políticamente correcto, pero nadie se va a enterar de qué es lo que tiene la pobre criatura.


----------



## Eva Maria

plazoleta said:


> El problema es que como digas que alguien tiene "el pliegue epicántico" te quedará muy exacto y políticamente correcto, pero nadie se va a enterar de qué es lo que tiene la pobre criatura.


 
I agree with you, Plazoleta!

Parecerá que tenga una enfermedad exótica!

EM

Prometo,

Me parece que no se puede decir "la doblez epicántica", se dice "el pliegue epicántico", como comenta Plazoleta, o "pliegue epicantal", como ha dicho Jetman.

Look:

"Se trata de una doblez cutánea que prolonga hacia dentro el repliegue... por ejemplo el pliegue epicántico de los párpados existente en gran parte de las ..."

Un beso,

EM


----------



## Prometo

Plazoleta que O-curro-iente eres 

Miren, vamos a educar al mundo para que sepan que UN DOBLEZ EPICÀNTICO es lo que llevan los nuevos (segundos) dueños de la economía mundial...

Mientras tanto, Eva María, venga otro beso


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

El compromiso con lo políticamente correcto parece que no permite decir 'ojos rasgados' , ni 'ojos chinos' , ni 'ojos oblicuos' , ni etc. etc. 
Ojos propios de un ser humano de origen o raza extremo oriental. 
Y aún así no me siento seguro. Porque tengo esa vetusta condición racista hispana...
Claro que los españoles somos de raza pura, por aquí no han pasado ni celtas, ni iberos, ni suevos, ni godos, ni romanos, ni fenicios, ni cartagineses, ni judíos, ni árabes, ni bereberes, ni almorávides, ni gitanos o egipcionos, ni normandos, ni algún que otro germano o vikingo... (Perdón si me olvido de alguien).
Pura raza española, por la gloria de Cotón. Y así ¿como se puede esperar que no seamos racistas? ¡Milracistas¡ Eso es lo que somos.


----------



## Eva Maria

Manuel G. Rey said:


> El compromiso con lo políticamente correcto parece que no permite decir 'ojos rasgados' , ni 'ojos chinos' , ni 'ojos oblicuos' , ni etc. etc.
> Ojos propios de un ser humano de origen o raza extremo oriental.
> Y aún así no me siento seguro. Porque tengo esa vetusta condición racista hispana...
> Claro que los españoles somos de raza pura, por aquí no han pasado ni celtas, ni iberos, ni suevos, ni godos, ni romanos, ni fenicios, ni cartagineses, ni judíos, ni árabes, ni bereberes, ni almorávides, ni gitanos o egipcionos, ni normandos, ni algún que otro germano o vikingo... (Perdón si me olvido de alguien).
> Pura raza española, por la gloria de Cotón. Y así ¿como se puede esperar que no seamos racistas? ¡Milracistas¡ Eso es lo que somos.


 
Querido Manuel,

Es el "manifiesto" anti-racista más gracioso que haya leído nunca!

No puedes ser más culto e ingenioso por añadidura, my dear! Congratulations! 

Besos!

EM


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
I've heard this one: "*eyes like slits*",which is almost a literal traduction for "*ojos rasgados*"
¿Is it pejorative too?
Bye.


----------



## Fernando

lapachis8 said:


> A muchas personas les puede resultar ofensivo que los describas por su color de piel, por sus rasgos étnicos, o por una discapacidad. Enfocarse sólo en eso para describir a una persona (en lo personal, respeto otras opiniones) sí me parece ofensivo.
> Lo políticamente correcto es un concepto que en *nuestra cultura hispana racista *es muy difícil de comprender.



Mi chauvinismo ultramontano carpetovetónico se encocorota. Lapachis en la mar.

Te ha contestado ya Manuel G. Rey.

¿Qué tiene de malo "ojos rasgados"/"slanted eyes"? Será despectivo si le digo al camarero: "You, slant-eyed, fill my glass", pero no si tengo que decir a mis amigos cómo era el camarero.


----------



## Milton Sand

Difiero con Lapachis respecto a _nuestra cultura hispana racista_.

Tenía entendido la Penísula Ibérica reúne variedad de razas, mejor que en el resto de Europa; y, mejor que en el resto de Europa, se han presentado pocos casos históricos de claro racismo. 

Qué decir de latinoamérica: acá el racismo es extraño y fácilmente notas el contraste de color de piel de muchas parejas amorosas. Tanto que puedes llamar a alguien por su raza u origen sin que se ofenda: 
Chino, ven p'acá. // Negra, regálame agua. // Me miró serio, con esos ojos indios.

Creo que lo racista sería referirse a una persona apelando a una característica racial *y* con actitud altiva o irónica, como en el ejemplo de Fernando, es decir, no para describirla sino para tildarla.

Las definiciones anti-racistas me parecen un irónico sofisma pro-racista porque ¿qué mesero ario se ofendería si le dicen: "Ojizarco, sírveme un café"? ¿Acaso "peli-rojo" es un insulto? ¿Por qué es racista decir "rechazo a la chica negra" pero no lo es "rechazo a la chica blanca"? No es justo que las características de la raza blanca se tengan por agradables mientras las de otras razas se tomen como insultos. Eso sí es racismo.

Bueno ya.
*¿Y qué opinan de "eyes like slits"?*


----------



## suso26

> Las definiciones anti-racistas me parecen un irónico sofisma pro-racista.



De acuerdo con Milton..


----------



## OnPoint

"Eyes like slits" podría también referirse a una persona de ojos redondos que apena abre los ojos porque hace frío, o hay viento, o una tormenta de polvo, o que sencillamente está muy enojada.

"Epicanthal" o "epicanthic fold" es lo que dicen los antropólogos.  

What about "his/her eyes had Asian lids"?  It's ugly, but may be PC.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Tengo un amigo, aunque hace años que no tenemos contacto alguno, que decía de si mismo que era de nacionalidad filipina pero de raza china. Tiene los ojos como se puede suponer, porque no sé como decirlo sin correr el riesgo de caer en lo políticamente incorrecto. Me remito de nuevo a lo que él decía: 'Tengo los ojos como vosotros, los occidentales (orientales dicho por un occidental es nefando, pero occidentales dicho por uno de los primeros es correcto). La diferencia es que tengo la ventana pequeña y estirada hacia las orejas.'
¿Vale ojos estirados?


----------



## Lagartija

OnPoint said:


> "Eyes like slits" podría también referirse a una persona de ojos redondos que apena abre los ojos porque hace frío, o hay viento, o una tormenta de polvo, o que sencillamente está muy enojada.
> 
> "Epicanthal" o "epicanthic fold" es lo que dicen los antropólogos.
> 
> What about "his/her eyes had Asian lids"?  It's ugly, but may be PC.



I would vote for almond-shaped eyes.  It describes the shape without mentioning something offensive.  My own eyes have often been described as almond-shaped, and many people think I have Asian ancestry.  I don't find it insulting at all.  It is usually used with the word "beautiful" preceding it. 
As in, "She has beautiful almond-shaped eyes."


----------



## e.ma

Coincido con Milton Sand (#29).

Se me ocurre que si a alguien le molesta que le digan que tiene los ojos rasgados o achinados, probablemente es porque se ha criado en un país angloparlante.
(¿O bien el que se ofende no es el chino, sino un angloparlante que está cerca, lo oye y no lo encuentra políticamente corrrecto? -lo cual significaría que, para él, ser oriental es algo intrínsecamente malo)

Una cosa más: los chinos y los japoneses describen sus ojos como "de párpado entero(¿continuo?)", y los ojos occidentales como "de párpado partido"; de ahí quizá que ahora en inglés esté empezando a prender lo del _epicanthic fold_*. Cosas de la cultura anglo.
Añado que no todas las orientales quieren "doblarse el párpado", igual que no todas las españolas quieren teñirse de rubio.

*Quiero decir, ahora que la economía china está imparable


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo "ojos rasgados"/"slanted eyes"? Será despectivo si le digo al camarero: "You, slant-eyed, fill my glass", pero no si tengo que decir a mis amigos cómo era el camarero.


El problema viene -- y el movimiento "politically correct" nace -- del hecho de que por tantos años en los Estados Unidos no había distinción entre la descripción objetivo y académico de rasgos físicos por un lado, y los insultos racistas que despreciaban la gente por las mismas diferencias físicas por el otro lado. Los "ojos rasgados" eran _slanted eyes_, y la gente racista insultaba la gente asiática con frases como _slant-eyed bastards_. Entonces, se corrumpió la palabra "slant" para describir a los ojos asiáticos para siempre. Estamos viviendo un tipo de limbo cultural, donde no hemos econtrado un térmido aceptable que haya sido aceptado por la mayoría de la gente.





Milton Sand said:


> I've heard this one: "*eyes like slits*",which is almost a literal traduction for "*ojos rasgados*" ¿Is it pejorative too?


 Este término no me convence. Me gusta la observación astuta de e.ma que en Asia, los párpados del "otro" (los occidentales) son descritos como los que son menos normales. "Eyes like slits" tiene ese mismo valor, y no me gusta, por razones filosóficos, describir las características del "otro" con términos ya negativos desde un principio. Ya sé que me van a decir que es la naturaleza humana concebir del otro en términos negativos... pero si nuestras palabras no reforzaran esa actitud, tal vez la podríamos cambiar.... 





OnPoint said:


> What about "his/her eyes had Asian lids"? It's ugly, but may be PC.


 I agree that it's ugly. My only objection is to abbreviate "eyelids" as simply "lids". Not pretty, but it just might work.


----------



## e.ma

fenixpollo said:


> Me gusta la observación astuta de e.ma que en Asia, los párpados del "otro" (los occidentales) son descritos como los que son menos normales.


fenixpollo: te agradezco la adhesión, pero la apreciación que me atribuyes no está en mis palabras; más bien la estás añadiendo tú. Es cierto que entre los asiáticos existen expresiones negativas para los ojos occidentales ("ojos de pescado" etc.), pero la que yo he mencionado del párpado partido es del todo neutra; es obvio que para los asiáticos esos ojos son "menos normales", pero esa aportación lógica no la recoge esa expresión. 



> Ya sé que me van a decir que es la naturaleza humana concebir al otro en términos negativos...


??? En la naturaleza humana está reforzarse como grupo, pero no me parece natural, ni aun general, hacerlo denostando al "otro". La mayor parte de los asiáticos están tan orgullosos de sus culturas milenarias, que consideran superiores a las nuestras, que apenas necesitan decir nada malo de nadie.
Repito que yo identifico todo esto, no con lo humano, sino con lo anglosajón (y me gustaría que algún anglosajón me convenciese de que estoy en un error).
Además tú mismo apuntas, fenixpollo, que la raíz de este problema está en ciertos usos del idioma inglés. No veo por qué vamos a sentir lo mismo desde otros idiomas y otras culturas.


----------



## ivanovic77

Creo que ambos, e.ma y fenixpollo tenéis parte de razón. Es cierto que en la naturaleza humana está el reforzarse como grupo, como también lo es que, para reforzarlo, normalmente se tiende menospreciar a quien no forma parte de él. En eso creo que lleva razón fenixpollo. Hay algo intrínsecamente maligno, exclusivista, discriminador, en el instinto gregario humano.

Por otro lado, la neurosis de lo políticamente correcto no creo que sea un problema anglosajón, sino estadounidense. Es fácil entenderlo: Se trata de un país con una enorme diversidad étnica y religiosa. En un país así, hay mil sensibilidades distintas que pueden ser heridas cada vez que uno abre la boca. Si al cóctel le añadimos que los norteamericanos suelen ser más conscientes de sus derechos (y reivindicadores) que los ciudadanos de otros países, pues ya tenemos la paranoia de lo políticamente correcto servida en bandeja.


----------



## Eva Maria

Fernando said:


> Mi chauvinismo ultramontano carpetovetónico se encocorota. Lapachis en la mar.


 
Querido Fernando,

Mira que eres gracioso! Seguro que Lapachis se va a tronchar de risa con ese ingenioso juego con su nombre!

Mi pollo frito Fénix & E.ma & All,

Sólo un inciso curioso:

Conviviendo en diferentes ocasiones con personas de raza negra y oriental, he observado algunas cosas interesantes (y perfectamente naturales):

- De visita con gente de la Martinica: Ellos no sospechaban que yo pudiera entender el francés (en realidad me tomaron por alemana o polaca), aunque su patois criollo es difícil de entender, por no decir casi imposible, y les oí referirse a los blancos como "descoloridos". 

- Viajando por azar con un grupo de japoneses en compañía de alguien que por pura casualidad entendía el japonés (y ninguno de los nipones allí presentes lo sospechaba). Dicho improvisado dragoman me dijo que en un momento dado se reían al ver un grupo de blancos por las ventanillas de sus enormes narices y ojos como platos. Jajajajaja!

Con esto quiero ilustrar que no sólo es la raza blanca la que pone "motes" despectivos o graciosos para referirse a otras razas. Lo cual me parece perfectamente comprensible.

Besos a todos!

EM

PS: Dear Fénix, frito de calor seguro que estás!


----------



## McButtons

For what it's worth, I suggest there is nothing wrong with "almond-shaped eyes" and your context should make it clear that you are referring to "asian" eyes.  I have definitely read "almond-shaped" to describe these type of eyes, in the UK anyway.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi, again.
I had understood these were east-asian eyes:
http://store.blockbuster.cl/shop_image/product/044523.jpg

And these ones were almond-shaped eyes, like west-asian as well as many latin-american people:
http://www.informarn.nl/images/assets/11766163

So, can both of them be called _almond-shaped eyes_?
I'm I right?
Bye.


----------



## Mirlo

Milton Sand said:


> Difiero con Lapachis respecto a _nuestra cultura hispana racista_.
> 
> Las definiciones anti-racistas me parecen un irónico sofisma pro-racista porque ¿qué mesero ario se ofendería si le dicen: "Ojizarco, sírveme un café"? ¿Acaso "peli-rojo" es un insulto? ¿Por qué es racista decir "rechazo a la chica negra" pero no lo es "rechazo a la chica blanca"? No es justo que las características de la raza blanca se tengan por agradables mientras las de otras razas se tomen como insultos. Eso sí es racismo.
> 
> *Estoy de acuerdo 100%.*
> *Como he dicho antes, la palabra que nosotros usamos para una persona de tez muy oscura es 'negro' ese es el color, muchas veces de cariño he oído decir "oye negrito(a)", ¿Por qué quieren cambiar las cosas? No sé.*
> 
> *Saludos,*


----------



## Milton Sand

Gracias, Mirlo.

A eso quería agregar que es más racista quien se ofende porque se refieran a él mencionando un rasgo de su propia raza que la persona que lo menciona, quien, muy seguramente, lejos estaba de pretender discriminarlo.

Y, personalmente, estoy orgulloso de mis "almond-shaped black eyes".
Chao.


----------



## Lagartija

Milton Sand said:


> Hi, again.
> I had understood these were east-asian eyes:
> http://store.blockbuster.cl/shop_image/product/044523.jpg
> 
> And these ones were almond-shaped eyes, like west-asian as well as many latin-american people:
> http://www.informarn.nl/images/assets/11766163
> 
> So, can both of them be called _almond-shaped eyes_?
> I'm I right?
> Bye.



En mi opinion, sí.  Look at this link:
http://www.google.com/search?q=almo...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
You will see many samples of text that connect "almond-shaped eyes" with Asian eyes.  As I said in my previous post, it is usually considered a beautiful shape and not in any way insulting.  I don't mind being described as having almond-shaped eyes.


----------



## adnama77

La frase que pretendía traducir es una estrofa de una canción que dice 
"quiero ver el mundo desde tus ojos rasgados". Y esto se lo dice el autor una persona oriental. 
Sencillamente buscaba algo descriptivo. Y, obviamente que no fuera ofensivo.


----------



## lapachis8

adnama77 said:


> La frase que pretendía traducir es una estrofa de una canción que dice
> "quiero ver el mundo desde tus ojos rasgados". Y esto se lo dice el autor una persona oriental.
> Sencillamente buscaba algo descriptivo. Y, obviamente que no fuera ofensivo.


 

Hola:
Con esto te darás cuenta lo importante que es el contexto. Sin él todo se nos va en especular y especular y especular, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
Por ahí deberíamos haber empezado.
Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola, de nuevo!
Pues, Adnama, en tu caso me dejaría aconsejar por Lagartija quien me ha reconfirmado "*almond-shape eyes*", lo cual, de paso, me parece una bonita comparación (con las almendras).
Chao.


----------



## kreyvegas

I had no idea this was such a complicated matter in English. I'll tell you all that in the Spanish speaking world, *"OJOS RASGADOS*" is terribly simple. Here in Colombia for example, we have plenty of Native American Indian population, Chinese, Koreans etc. and we will all agree: todos tienen ojos rasgados... y nadie se ofende con esta clara descripción catellana.


----------

